# here is Toby



## kgkleader (Jan 17, 2010)

finally got a good camera and took some pics. pardon him being a bit skinny. hes a rescue and im still playing catchup on his weight. hes a 6 month german shorthair.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

oh goodness hes adorable and absolutely handsome


----------



## kgkleader (Jan 17, 2010)

Miranda16 said:


> oh goodness hes adorable and absolutely handsome


he trys! hes all legs right now. quite a funny sight to see this guy run after a ball.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

he looks like hes all legs haha ..... but he sure is handsome though .... and he looks like a big ole goof


----------



## kgkleader (Jan 17, 2010)

Miranda16 said:


> he looks like hes all legs haha ..... but he sure is handsome though .... and he looks like a big ole goof


just looked at your albums. your dogs are so cute.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

kgkleader said:


> just looked at your albums. your dogs are so cute.


oh thanks ... at the moment they are being little butt heads cuz there is a cat from next door laying outside and they have nothing to do but bark at it like crazy  .... working on that


----------



## kgkleader (Jan 17, 2010)

Miranda16 said:


> oh thanks ... at the moment they are being little butt heads cuz there is a cat from next door laying outside and they have nothing to do but bark at it like crazy  .... working on that


toby has the worst case of seperation anxiety i have ever seen. its hard to manage. but when im around he is probably the best dog i have ever owned


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

German shorthair? Coco's a 2 yr old GSP mix I adopted last summer. She was terribly emaciated, it was really awful to see  She looks real good now tho. And she also has very, very severe separation anxiety.

Toby is gorgeous! Looks like he's got a gallop like Coco


----------



## kgkleader (Jan 17, 2010)

DJsMom said:


> German shorthair? Coco's a 2 yr old GSP mix I adopted last summer. She was terribly emaciated, it was really awful to see  She looks real good now tho. And she also has very, very severe separation anxiety.
> 
> Toby is gorgeous! Looks like he's got a gallop like Coco


i got some pics of tobys gallop. let me upload em for ya.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I love his gallop . Despite his goofy gallop, he's quite the regal boy. Glad to see he's gaining weight.


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

He has some stunning eyes!


----------



## kgkleader (Jan 17, 2010)

got a video also for those interested. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9I5EiwzLk4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Unleashed (Mar 18, 2010)

oh wow, I love his color. he is handsome!


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

I love to watch them run! The pics are great! Coco's recall isn't nearly good enough that I'd let her run in an unfenced park that close to a road tho 

Has the un-docked tail caused you any problems? Coco isn't docked either & she used to wag it SO hard into walls & furniture she was always splitting it open. She hasn't done that for awhile tho, thank goodness! But she still leaves black & blue marks on my legs.


----------



## kgkleader (Jan 17, 2010)

DJsMom said:


> I love to watch them run! The pics are great! Coco's recall isn't nearly good enough that I'd let her run in an unfenced park that close to a road tho
> 
> Has the un-docked tail caused you any problems? Coco isn't docked either & she used to wag it SO hard into walls & furniture she was always splitting it open. She hasn't done that for awhile tho, thank goodness! But she still leaves black & blue marks on my legs.


not at all. i have yet to have a problem with his tail. i seen it swelled once but it healed right up. i trust him in and out of fence. he hears his name and will run right to me. and stay in the generally area as long as i let him know to stay near me. he chases the occasional floating in the wind leaf though which is quite comical.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

kgkleader said:


> i have yet to have a problem with his tail. i seen it swelled once but it healed right up. i trust him in and out of fence. he hears his name and will run right to me. and stay in the generally area as long as i let him know to stay near me. he chases the occasional floating in the wind leaf though which is quite comical.


That's great that you're able to trust his recall & hopefully his tail will never be a problem!

Congrats to both you & him! Looks like he's having a riot & running off that crazy GSP energy!


----------



## kgkleader (Jan 17, 2010)

DJsMom said:


> That's great that you're able to trust his recall & hopefully his tail will never be a problem!
> 
> Congrats to both you & him! Looks like he's having a riot & *running off that crazy GSP energy!*


TELL ME ABOUT IT! i love him to death though. usually at the dog park 2 hours on weekdays. and 3-4 on weekends. tommorrow we are probably gonna go take a hike.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

Haha. I love the goofy puppyness! And those ears are HUGE!!!!


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Can I have him? PLEASE??? What a gorgeous dog! Quite the set of wings...I mean ears he's got there, and I love his natural tail too. He looks gigantic, how tall is he?


----------



## kgkleader (Jan 17, 2010)

Locke said:


> Can I have him? PLEASE??? What a gorgeous dog! Quite the set of wings...I mean ears he's got there, and I love his natural tail too. He looks gigantic, how tall is he?


hes about 2 foot tall head to toe. already above my knees. btw the seperation anxiety issues are working out for the better. slowly but surely.


----------



## apoirier594 (Aug 30, 2009)

awww, he is adorable

and I can deff. tell that he is all legs. lol


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow, he is leggy, isn't he. LOL. Gorgeous boy. Thanks for rescuing and for working with him on his SA. Poor guy. But he's lucky to have you.


----------



## EmilyL (Mar 18, 2010)

Gorgeous! I love his color! He is all legs! I just adopted out a GSH/Blue Heeler mix that was all legs...not as leggy as your cutie!


----------



## kgkleader (Jan 17, 2010)

EmilyL said:


> Gorgeous! I love his color! He is all legs! I just adopted out a GSH/Blue Heeler mix that was all legs...not as leggy as your cutie!


just when i thought this post was going to die. ill have another post of pics of him soon. we went to the dog park and i got some pics of him with some friends. even him trying to tug a war with a full grown great dane


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

He is so handsome and I LOVE his color! It's really evident in the pics that he has a zest for life.


----------

